# Lanyard for no hole slingshot



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Found this knot on YouTube it's called a tackle clamp hitch.worked well on this torpedo blank.lower knot is just a zeppelin hitch.The tackle clamp hitch just came about in 2012 who would have thought a new knot in this day and age?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it .


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Cool I'll have to find out how to tie that now


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great idea!!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Another version


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Drill a hole.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Drill a hole.


Why, when you can attach to a frame like shown above.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Why not? And use less paracord by drilling a hole. Or not.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Aesthetically it may be better not to drill a hole.At times the material may not allow a hole to be drilled.It’s just an option not a mandate.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

No lanyard hole just indicates to me that the maker didn't finish the job.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

You right folly roger.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> No lanyard hole just indicates to me that the maker didn't finish the job.


Where do you come up with this stuff? Do you make it up or think about it before you post it?

You have successfully managed to put down every maker who doesn't use a lanyard hole, with a single post.

Congrats on another fine observation.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Well said once again, Bruce.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Half the slingshots I own don't have lanyard holes some have indentations for your little finger for better grip. A lanyard would be out of place. I don't miss one. Maybe it's my grip is still strong enough that I don't have to worry about the slingshot flying out of my hand at hitting me in the melon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A really cute little HDPE unfinished red mules slingshot I bought on eBay for $14 and free shipping. It is real nice to carry in my hip pocket or to shoot red BBs inside with. Yes it has fork holes drilled to accept small tubes with a BB stuck in the end. But no lanyard hole. However, it isn't long enough to stick out the end of my hand and I sure don't need a lanyard tor a brace on it. But for $14 I couldn't go wrong and it sure is a cute little thing. Even if it is unfinished, I just had to click that Buy It Now button. I still think I will finish the job and drill a lanyard hole.


----------

